# bohrsches atommodell



## florian89 (17. Mrz 2007)

Hi, ich suche eine einfache Simulation des Bohrschen atommodells.
ich brauch das als unterstüzung für meinen vortrag. ihr würdet mir das leben retten, also wenn jemand sowas zufällig hat


----------



## jobo (20. Mrz 2007)

www.netchemie.de/netchemie/index.php?c=peri

Auf ein Atom klicken und nach unten scrollen. Kleine gif Animation. Keine Ahnung ob's dir weiterhilft.


----------



## Hilefoks (21. Mrz 2007)

Das Programm Kalzium ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalzium_(KDE)) aus KDE könnte noch was für die sein... wenn du kein KDE benutzt oder Windows-User bist kannst du es einfach mit einer Live-CD (z.B. Koppix) ausprobieren.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------

